# We Can Ask for Tips



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

So no more talk about deactivation for soliciting tips.


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

I came here to post this. I found it yesterday on the rider app. 
If anyone is curious to see this open your rider app and select any trip from your history.

Tap Need Help > Driver Feedback > Tip Solicitations


----------

